# CPT for lap excision of retroperitoneal sarcoma



## mudlark1

My doc wants to do a lap excision of retroperitoneal sarcoma and I can't find a code. If anyone happens to know the CPT code for this I'd be grateful for the help.


----------



## srinivas r sajja

58662?


----------



## srinivas r sajja

https://www.bcidaho.com/providers/medical_policies/adm/mp_100108.asp


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

My thought is to use 49329 and compare to 49203 to 49205 depending on the size of the tumor.


----------

